# Which do you find more attractive?



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't get the difference between samples, apart from the B+C photos being bigger and thus easier to look at. For women, I liked the pride ones, but I think it was more due to the fact I find sporty women very attractive. For men, I liked "happy" the most. Neutrals of both sexes looked scary.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

To clarify, you aren't meant to choose between B+C and A, but provide two separate answers. Given that the photos themselves are pooled, providing two answers should reduce the bias somewhat.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Snow Leopard said:


> 1. For the following sets, which do you find more physically/sexually attractive:
> So for "Sample A Male", choose from either (A) Happy or (B) Neutral or (C) Pride or (D) Shame. Likewise, for "sample B+C Male".


I must just be a raging horn-dog because they all looked
pretty good. But after a bit of switching them back and forth,
surprisingly, the favorites are pretty uniform! (pun intended)

Sample A Female: pride
Sample B + C Female: pride
Sample A Male: pride
Sample A + B Male: pride



Snow Leopard said:


> 2. Do you feel that the selection of pictures for each set may have biased your choice in any way? Eg. do you believe the set of people might be more attractive than another set independent of their emotional expressions?


I don't think it was the particular men or women in the photos
that influenced my choice for two reasons:

1) I liked the pride choice out of every group
2) I switched between groups rapidly, without focusing
on individuals so that the whole group of pictures created
a sort of 'mood' together- this happened naturally when
trying to decide between sets.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Snow Leopard said:


> To clarify, you aren't meant to choose between B+C and A, but provide two separate answers. Given that the photos themselves are pooled, providing two answers should reduce the bias somewhat.


 Yes, I understood that; I just didn't see the difference between the pictures in the set A and those in the set B. I would expect at least a different nuance of happiness/shame (but it's very possible that there is a difference and I just don't see it, I'm really bad at reading emotions).


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not "attracted" to any of these pics, but I prefer pictures of people smiling I guess.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Sample A Neutral

Sample B/C tie - Happy and Neutral


----------



## phillypinko (Dec 27, 2011)

im a gay enfp....i love proud cocky men for sex....smart happy philosophical men for lovers


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

The happy ones...I'm generally just attracted to people who look happy. I fear shameful ones put too much pressure on themselves and have unrealistic standards they cannot let go for themselves, which may be for others.


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

The happy ones in both samples. My least favourite ones were the pride samples.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Happy got me the most. The shame series looks more solace and introspective in thought rather than feeling guilt about something though.


----------



## zomberlover (Sep 17, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I'm not "attracted" to any of these pics, but I prefer pictures of people smiling I guess.


ditto. Except for the only pictures that evoked anything in me were the shame ones, but probably because Im INFJ and am very "emotion sensitive" to other people, so when I see someone who looks like that, I automatically want to help them, or give them a hug roud:


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Sample A female: Happy, by a long shot

Sample A male: Pride, but only slightly

Sample B + C: no overall preferences (some of those individual faces, however....)


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Male Neutral and Male shame 

Interesting how I found both happiness and pride kinda gross. But neural is really alluring.

It's funny though because the guys I'm most attracted to tend to be kind of mysterious and neurotic looking like the actors that play vampires. 

I can't stand arrogance it makes me want to beat the crap out of them instead of be attracted to them and happiness is just too feminine and lame to me...

It could also be because I'm so emotional I prefer a guy that's more cold and non-emotional to ground me. I'm reminded by this one guy I got along with so well who was totally a mix of shame and neutral and I loved making him feel happy and he made me feel more grounded and relaxed.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Sample A Female: Happy, with shame close behind.

Sample B+C Female: Tie between happy and shame (who was that girl in the black and white shame pic? muy caliente! ).

Overall, the happy pictures are much more attractive, but some people are able to pull off the sadder look well enough to make up for the rest.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

If we get up to say. 50+ replies, I can do some *pretend* statistics and compare our results with that of the original study. Although I'll probably provide the results of that study even if we don't get quite that many replies there just because...


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Actually, on second thought, the Sample A neutral pics look much nicer than the Sample A shame pics.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey, no backsies.:tongue:


----------



## NotedBook300 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sample A, B+C Female Happy
Sample A Female Shame.


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

1]

Sample A Female Neutral = Sample A Female Shame
Sample A Male Shame

Sample B+C Female Happy* = Sample B+C Female Neutral
Sample B+C Male Shame


2] Yes, the one marked with an asterisk.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

I like both the female happy and female pride sets. Although I found the female pride photos to be more sexually attractive. I think it is because confidence and strength are attractive to me. Didn't find the neutral or shame photos to be attractive at all.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe other INTJ's will agree with me if indeed i am one, but while i do like the happy faces of the women, somehow im drawn to neutral. attractiveness i put aside because the sets of women are CLEARLY not equal (so that study is worth nothing in my opinion) however based on the emotion i like neutral. Maybe because something about it whispers "rational" and "level-headed" to me and those are the women who usually are very attracted to me, and vise versa, i dont know.


----------



## BrainPicker_omnomnom (Aug 24, 2011)

Snow Leopard said:


> 1.
> For the following sets, which do you find more physically/sexually attractive:
> 
> Emotion Attraction Photos
> ...


Well, of course the emotions they're expressing are going to greatly affect my opinion of them. If they aren't confident with themselves, I don't find them attractive. If they are overconfident, I don't find them attractive. So the results were:

Sample A - both Male Happy and Male Neutral scored the same, though I really didn't find either group very appealing.

Sample B+C - Male Happy was a definite winner.

I was actually surprised by the results. I usually decide whether a guy is attractive before meeting or talking to him, whether he smiles or not.  I figured I would like neutral more.


----------



## Traum (Jan 3, 2012)

I tend to like shame... I suppose I think it's a sweet quality in guys because it means they have morals because they are ashamed... I found those pictures kind of cute.. roud:


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

There's too many unattractive guys to think either of those sets are attractive.

However I think shame appealed to me the most. I like emotion and those seemed to be the strongest ones.


----------



## ChristyCheryl (Jan 3, 2012)

I only found certain people in those photos to be "attractive" in different sets, most of them were unattractive to me in every set. But for some reason I was more drawn to the expressions... Sample A Male - Shame and Sample B+C Male - Happy and Shame. I really hated the Pride pictures for some reason and found the neutral photos scary.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Anger, Hopefulness, and outrage look best on a woman imo but out of the choices I'd o with Happy>Shame>pride>Neutral


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

1. *
Male:* Sample A Neutral, or Sample B+C Pride. Second place would be B+C Happy. 
*Female:* Happy, either. Not attracted to other emotions.

2. Did not really pay attention to attractiveness of samples.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

A=Happy/shame
B/C=Happy/Neutral


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't find any of them attractive at all. :/


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

personally I liked B+C nuetral, most of the girls in those pictures where giving weak or subtle smiles, I prefer that to the carnivorous grins.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Sample A Female Shame

Sample A Male Shame

*Do you feel that the selection of pictures for each set may have biased your choice in any way?*

I don't think so.

*Eg. do you believe the set of people might be more attractive than another set independent of their emotional expressions?*

Hm no, I like the shameful look don't know why.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Snow Leopard said:


> 1.
> For the following sets, which do you find more physically/sexually attractive:
> 
> Emotion Attraction Photos
> ...


My observations about the female sets are:

1) the "neutral" pictures are not "neutral" to me given that they're all staring into the camera. They look to me like anything from confident to defiant to sad to upset to serious depending upon the particular picture involved; 

2) the "shame" pics frankly don't look like shame at all but depression or upsetment. I suppose that could encompass shame, but it's just not specific enough. 

Cool thread BTW.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I liked the female shame first then happy second, but I liked sample A less because for me the pictures were smaller.

Neutral to me looked dead or pissed off.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy for all sets.


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm not sure... I think I liked the female happy ones and the male shame ones. I feel kind of twisted for being attracted to shame.

And no, I don't think I was influenced by the actual people in the photos, just the emotions.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

B+C Male Happy

the B+C set seemed like it had more genuine than fake happiness behind it. All the other pictures looked like they came from a mugshot or clip-art based on theme...


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

For Sample A female- I chose 'happy'. 
For Sample B female- I chose 'neutral'.

Next sample was female 'happy' again.
and for male it was 'happy'.

I can't really understand the basis of my choice...maybe it's how clearly I can see their face. What they are emoting is also obviously needed. Some of the men happiness photos in sample A put me off, maybe thus the selection. Pride seemed too arrogant/animalistic and shame i didn't like at all. And despite the fact that in the men's sample the neutral in section a looked like mugshots, it still seemed the best of the lot. There seemed a genuinity of emotions.
I think probably it was the emotions displayed on the faces that made me choose.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Surprisingly shame for the females.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy dudes for all of them, although the Shame pictures had a cuteness factor that made me want to give them hugs or help. 


I've recognized IRL I'm heavily attracted to guys with great, genuine smiles.. so it's not much of a surprise.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

Honestly, none of the female samples really held an interest to me. I am more attracted to a more "interesting" appearance than just what has been given.

But, if I had to choose, it would be probably be both Female Pride samples.


----------

